# Please post your experiences with USCUTTER LASERPOINT 24 contour cutting



## HITMAN GROUP (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum.

USCutters sells a LaserPoint 24" cutter that will contour cut; but can any of the current owners post a video on youtube, showing the device actually doing a contour cut on a t-shirt transfer design.

Please post your experiences with this device and any possible solutions you have discovered so far.

Thank you all for participating.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is what I've been able to find out about the device so far:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t35922.html

Instructions on Contour Cutting with Video

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t39951.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here are some instructions on doing contour cutting with the LaserPoint cutter using SignBlazer Elements.

1) Setting up a contour and printing: http://www.signblazer.net/images/client/LaserPoint printing.htm
2) Positioning the print in the cutter:
http://www.signblazer.net/images/client/IMG_3600.JPG
3) Cutting the print: 
http://www.signblazer.net/images/client/LaserPoint cutting.htm


----------



## GreenRiver (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: All USCUTTER LASERPOINT 24 OWNERS*

I'm a newbie, too. This info has been great. I've been using my cutter for only a couple of weeks, and was just preparing to try contour cutting for the first time. Thanks.

LuAnn
Green River Books


----------



## JimmieD (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: All USCUTTER LASERPOINT 24 OWNERS*

I bought the Laserpoint 24 in January and just last week I got the Roland GX-24. The Laserpoint is an incredible value at about 1/4 the cost of the Roland. I have produced outstanding results with mine and had I not got such a great deal on the Roland ($150 at a garage sale) I would still be using it.

However, if the contour cutting is an important feature for you and you will use it often, you might consider a different machine (Like the Roland). While the Laserpoint can do contour cutting, it is both more difficult to achieve and less accurate than my Roland.

It's more difficult because at this point there is no way to extract a contour cutting line for bitmap graphics. With the Laserpoint if you are using a bitmap, you have to create the contour cutting lines manually which can be very labor intensive with even a mildly complex image. Conversely, the CutStudio software that comes with the Roland can extract the cutting line from a bitmap.

As for accuracy, I found the Laserpoint to be not great. I did a sheet with 10 labels on it and for a few of the labels the cutting was accurate but for most it was up to 1/8 of an inch off. The Roland on the other hand is dead on accurate.

If you plan to use the contour cutting rarely then I would highly recommend the Laserpoint. Otherwise I'd try to find a garage sale where you can steal a Roland for $150 like I did.

JimmieD


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: All USCUTTER LASERPOINT 24 OWNERS*

I to have the Laserpoint 24 and can not get it right good thing this was an up grade from them


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

*Re: All USCUTTER LASERPOINT 24 OWNERS*

I can't believe you got a gx-24 for 150.00, I'm hot!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: All USCUTTER LASERPOINT 24 OWNERS*



out da box said:


> I can't believe you got a gx-24 for 150.00, I'm hot!


I wish it was me ,but I'm glad someone who knew what it was got it. Congrats!!!!! .... JB


----------



## JimmieD (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: All USCUTTER LASERPOINT 24 OWNERS*



out da box said:


> I can't believe you got a gx-24 for 150.00, I'm hot!


 
I know!!!! I actually felt a little bad about it, but the truth is the lady I bought it from know what it was worth. She had purchased it for her husband (now ex-husband) who didn't have a job and wanted to get into sign making. She said he used it a week and decided it was too complicated. The cutter also came with the Flexi software with a dongle and 16 rolls of 24 inch vinyl.

My wife is now questioning my sanity of buying a second cutter...but tell me...is there anyway I could have passed up that deal?!?!?!?!

I'm going to sell the Laserpoint and probably come out ahead.

Anyway...I'm going to have a hard time passing up a garage sale for a while.

JimmieD


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: All USCUTTER LASERPOINT 24 OWNERS*



JimmieD said:


> I know!!!! I actually felt a little bad about it, but the truth is the lady I bought it from know what it was worth. She had purchased it for her husband (now ex-husband) who didn't have a job and wanted to get into sign making. She said he used it a week and decided it was too complicated. The cutter also came with the Flexi software with a dongle and 16 rolls of 24 inch vinyl.
> 
> My wife is now questioning my sanity of buying a second cutter...but tell me...is there anyway I could have passed up that deal?!?!?!?!
> 
> ...


No way you could have passed up that deal.


----------



## imburne (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: All USCUTTER LASERPOINT 24 OWNERS*

I love mine.


----------



## gm2k8 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: All USCUTTER LASERPOINT 24 OWNERS*

can anyone show some pictures of the laserpoint in action or possibly some videos.. im going to get the laserpoint and i am searching all over for more pictures or videos just to familiarize myself with the operation and i dont see any.. thanks in advance


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: All USCUTTER LASERPOINT 24 OWNERS*



gm2k8 said:


> can anyone show some pictures of the laserpoint in action or possibly some videos.. im going to get the laserpoint and i am searching all over for more pictures or videos just to familiarize myself with the operation and i dont see any.. thanks in advance


You may want to try the official website for the cutter to see it in action and some videos. You can also check youtube.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here is site with UsCutter Laserpoint SignCut-X2 Simple Contourcutting


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Guys is the laser point off only on contour cutting or on vinyl as well?
thanks
Sandy JO


----------



## gm2k8 (Jul 20, 2008)

well.. i just joined the laserpoint family.. should get mine in a week or so.. however long it takes fedex to ship to me


----------



## Kysmiley1 (Jul 14, 2007)

I think you will be happy with it for the money you pay. I have had mine for less that two weeks and am having a blast. Lots of other stuff to learn that goes with it though, for me anywat like vectorizing. Had to also get used to signblazer software. But there is a great forum at uscutter with lots of great help. And the people here also are a great help when you run into trouble.
Pat


----------



## gm2k8 (Jul 20, 2008)

hi Pat.. yah.. i joined uscutter before i came here.. seems like a great community both sites have going for them.. i cant wait to get started.. what kind of vinyl do you guys use? where do u order from?


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I know this thread is a bit old, but Dave US Cutter sells vinyl and since they are local to me, I will be driving there to "shop" in their great warehouse I started off with some basic colored sign vinyl, a white removable cling decal vinyl, Oracal 631 and some Siser Easy Weed heat transfer vinyls. I thought their prices were good. There are also preferred vendors on the left nav who sell it. Imprintables Warehouse has alot of vinyl that looks fun!

Next I have a question. Someone mentioned that the Roland can make contour cut lines around a bitmap but the LP cannot. I envisioned I would vectorize my images via import and then would make contour lines. Wouldn't that work? There is of course the accuracy issue which I am not sure I will encounter. I will be contour cutting 8.5 x 11 transfer sheets...


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

USCutter is in the process of setting up the filming/ photo area for making videos of all our equipment (basic setup, contour cut, etc.), as well as pictures for eBay stuff. This is a great thread with some very usefull links, and I am researching some of the issues customers are having with the contour cutting from SignBlazer. SignCut X2 seems to be a bit more flawless when it comes to the contour cutting setup, but SignBlazer should work just as well.


----------



## FatElvis (May 6, 2008)

Is the laserpoint worth the money for opaque transfer cutting? If not what are my options?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

FatElvis said:


> Is the laserpoint worth the money for opaque transfer cutting? If not what are my options?


 
Yes, people are using the LP just for that. There are a few extra steps involved when using the LP for contour cutting, but the price is a fraction of what you pay for a Roland or GraphTec with optical eyes.


----------



## nenemott (Sep 23, 2007)

I just got one at ebay, it was at $240 and I bid $242.50 at the last minute and won. can't wait to get it!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

nenemott said:


> I just got one at ebay, it was at $240 and I bid $242.50 at the last minute and won. can't wait to get it!


I was watching that one but missed it. When I sat down at the computer I saw that it had just ended and the bidder won it at $242.50. I got the next one at $256 though. I have a cheap off brand cutter now. Will be glad to get a decent cutter that actually does what it is supposed to.

Tari


----------



## nenemott (Sep 23, 2007)

good for you, we got lucky because I looked up uscutter in terapeak, and they were selling at $300+ I think the cheapest one sold at $315 , so we really got a bargain. I checked but it has not been shipped yet, I also bought some vynil and a set of weeding tools when I called them, these were already shipped, and the person there daid that the ebay itms are usually shipped next day, but again, it is the 24th, so It should be shipped by Monday.


----------



## iprint03 (Sep 14, 2009)

i would really like to hear your feedback with this machine once you get the it in hand and finally have a chance to tinker these cutters.

im thinking of getting one from uscutter but im from canada and the shipping,brokerage+tax and no warranty for international buyers is making me to step a step back from considering getting it.


----------



## nenemott (Sep 23, 2007)

No problem, once I get it I will spend time getting to know how to use it, they have a forum of users and I heard they are very helpful. I will post here once I start using it.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Forgive me if this is repetitive. I did not read all the post and about to turn in as it is Christmas eve.

I got mine about a month ago. Had a little trouble at first that turned out to be more of my impatience than any real issue.

I went from a Roland Stika (worn out after 3 years of daily use) to the USCutter LP24. 

The Roland software was what we were used to. It was just a learning curve as with anything else. 

I sent an email to them in frustration and got A PHONE CALL! I was impressed. 

I had a setting wrong-totally my fault. 

I was up and running in a couple of minutes. If you decide to buy one and have any issue call them. C/S was better than the price would suggest. 

(cutter works well too)


----------



## FatElvis (May 6, 2008)

Myn laserpoint worked great once I purchased some software. Before that not so great.


----------



## nenemott (Sep 23, 2007)

What was the problem with the software, and what did you buy, what software.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

nenemott said:


> I just got one at ebay, it was at $240 and I bid $242.50 at the last minute and won. can't wait to get it!


Congratulations,
Is this your first cutter Nenemot?


----------



## nenemott (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, I am new to this, I have been screenprinting for a while but yes this is my first plotter.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

nenemott said:


> Yes, I am new to this, I have been screenprinting for a while but yes this is my first plotter.


When I first got my LP24, I found there was no manual with it. Took me a while but I found it at USCutters support site, here is a link that may be helpful LaserPoint Manual - Powered By Kayako SupportSuite


----------



## nenemott (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you so much for the manual, love this forum, as people help people who really need help, can't wait to get it, but meanwhile, I will read and reread the manual, thanks


----------



## dgunter123 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have just purchased a used Laserpoint 24 and cannot for the life of me get my computer to send to it. I have run a vinyl cutter years back and a 30 yr graphic designer with much experience setting up printers and other peripherals. This has me puzzled. I have tried using SignBlazer as well as Flexi 8.5. 

The cutter is on-line and does show up in Device Manager correctly...but cannot get a test file to actually cut on it. I can cut a test from the the cutter itself, so it is on line and thinking correctly...but have yet to get the computer/software to get something to cut to it.

The best I have gotten is the cutter to say "waiting"....but nothing ever happens. Has anyone had this problem? If so, what is it "waiting" for?

Thanks for any feedback -- don't want to be on the evening news when I heave the thing through the window at a passing motorist


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

dgunter123 said:


> I have just purchased a used Laserpoint 24 and cannot for the life of me get my computer to send to it. I have run a vinyl cutter years back and a 30 yr graphic designer with much experience setting up printers and other peripherals. This has me puzzled. I have tried using SignBlazer as well as Flexi 8.5.
> 
> The cutter is on-line and does show up in Device Manager correctly...but cannot get a test file to actually cut on it. I can cut a test from the the cutter itself, so it is on line and thinking correctly...but have yet to get the computer/software to get something to cut to it.
> 
> ...


Did you get the banana driver CD with the Cutter?
If so and the drivers are installed, Try right clicking on the FTDI driver in the device manager to open properties, then set up the virtual com port (if using USB connection) Make sure parity, stop bits, etc are set to 8, n,1, Hardware handshake on. then open SignBlazer (I don't use flexi, so not sure) and set com port to the same number. and set to USCUtter Laserpoint.
Please post back with your results


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Connecting with USB or serial? 

My experience has been better with the serial connection.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Teamwear said:


> Connecting with USB or serial?
> 
> My experience has been better with the serial connection.


Yes I agree, serial is optimal, but I am running a newer laptop with Windows 7 and no expansion ports. That leaves me stuck with USB.
I don't use the supplied USB cable, I use a serial to USB adapter cable with great success.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I had read in their book that you had to make sure that the cutter was online BEFORE you opened Signblazer for some reason.

We had an older desktop that we pulled out of storage just to run the cutter-we often use Corel on the laptop and walk it over to the other computer on a disc. A little cumbersome but we needed 2 work stations anyway.

It does sound like your ports are not set correctly though. If you have not gotten it figured out by Monday call them. I had initial frustations and sent them a disapointing email. THEY called me. I was real impressed. I just had something set wrong-they had me working in about 2 minutes. 

I really like the cutter. Very good for the price. 

I am not as crazy about SignBlazer as I am about the software that came with the Roland Stika that we have. SB seems to have some bugs and shuts down on occasion. But-they cutter itself is really good-especially for the price. 

We will likely invest in flexi or take the time to learn the other software that they give you the year trial on (Cut Pro?). We just have not learned how to cut text that we create in corel that is outlined. I am sure it will do it-we must need to save it as another format-or outline it in the program like you do in SB.

Sorry for the long post-but hang in there. The cutter is good for the price-it will work out.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Teamwear said:


> We will likely invest in flexi or take the time to learn the other software that they give you the year trial on (Cut Pro?). We just have not learned how to cut text that we create in corel that is outlined. I am sure it will do it-we must need to save it as another format-or outline it in the program like you do in SB.


Signcut Pro is a very simple cut only plug in that I use with Illustrator, should work the same with Corel. I usually view my cut files in outline mode before sending to cutter. I make sure everything I cut is filled or unfilled with no hidden cut lines. I f you are cutting outlined text, should be a simple matter of viewing how your file will cut in outline mode before you send it to SC Pro.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Not sure why it does not work for me. If I am in Corel and type a normal font and use the outline tool-say outline black text with red-when I go to either SignCut Pro or SignBlazer the red outline is not there. 

I have tried saving it as curves too-not sure what I am doing wrong-but once I found a work around on SB I have not spent a lot of time trying to perfect it.

But-as for USCUtter-I have been happy with them on the support end. 

I do need to take the time to learn the software a little better though. We just get busy-we do a lot of different things-we screen print-cut vinyl, embroidery, sublimate and have a full line of trophy & awards in a 3 person shop. I must be nuts.


----------



## dgunter123 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks ever so much for the info....I finally have the thing cutting! I did not have the parity, stop bits set correctly. They were all set o.k. except didn't have hardware chosen. Once I did that, I was able to get something to cut. Thanks so much again...I was getting extremely frustrated. It's great to not have to be troubleshooting things any more


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Glad to hear your up and cutting!


----------



## Scottabeer (Mar 21, 2016)

I have an issue. The Manual shows a completely different face. When I try to cut, without the ability to Set the starting point, It's frustrating.


----------



## ksh (Feb 14, 2017)

whats software did you get


----------

